# SD card reader not working - 2.6.24-gentoo-r5

## Magotari

Good morning. It has been a long while away from Gentoo for me. I went back a week ago, and I have a reasonable system now.

Except the card reader. I need it working. It was working before, nearly a year ago when I last had Gentoo on this system. I'm running the 2.6.24-gentoo-r5 kernel, with my own .config. No taint, mostly static kernel.

I'm not an idiot, so while I don't exactly know the customs around here, I did some digging around of my own.

First of all, dmesg interesting bits:

wbsd: Winbond W83L51xD SD/MMC card interface driver

wbsd: Copyright(c) Pierre Ossman

pnp: the driver 'wbsd' has been registered

mmc0: W83L51xD id 7112 at 0x820 irq 6 FIFO PnP

wbsd 00:07: driver attached

mmc0: error -22 whilst initialising SDIO card

After that, nothing. Even if I enable more debug messages, I don't get anything that substantial after that. If anyone is curious, I can post that. Google did not help too much here, nor did any other searching. Secondly, udevadm monitor. Nothing there, no mattter how many times I insert and remove cards. Blankness. Of course we are not creating a device node, so we are not even into the land of trying to mount anything. Finally, my .config. Here you go: http://pastebin.com/f584de08f. I'm still in the process of reducing my kernel, so if something seems strange, this is just me being lazy and not pressing n enough times.

Trying the new 2.6.25 kernel is not an option, it crashes on starting my login manager. I could play around to see if the card works there, but I do need the graphics for my photo editing.

Whew. So, any leads? Thanks.

----------

## DaggyStyle

output of lspci should help alot.

----------

## Magotari

Sure thing, here you go. Tell me if you need any -v attached or lshw done. 

Does not seem like the SD card reader is here, which is funny because dmesg does recognize it a bit.

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 02)

00:00.1 System peripheral: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 02)

00:00.3 System peripheral: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 02)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 83)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 03)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) IDE Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 03)

02:03.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Agere Systems FW323 (rev 61)

02:05.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401 100Base-T (rev 01)

02:06.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter (rev 04)

02:09.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1510 PC card Cardbus Controller

----------

## danomac

If it's not listed with lspci, is it enabled in the BIOS?

Also, did you try updating the PCI ids? eg. update-pciids 

I remember fighting with my SD reader on my laptop too and it just sort of started working on its own one day.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Magotari

The update pci ids thing did not make a difference.

I'll try to look around in the BIOS, even though I don't think that is a factor here. I may be wrong, so we shall see. I do tend to tinker around.

This all is not even so bad. It took me a year to figure out my wireless card... (ipw2100 must be a module [totally broken when built in], then modprobe acerhk and echo 1 > wirelessled. The bit about having to manually turn on the led to get the card working is still one of favourite laughs of mine).

Thanks for all the help so far.

EDIT: The bios is a very minimalistic thing on this machine. I played with it a bit, and still nothing. There are no options even remotely pointing at the card reader. I inverted (on -> off, off -> on) most selections that could be made, even stuff like serial ports, and still nothing.

----------

## DaggyStyle

are you using genkernel?

if not, post the reader's part from .config please

----------

## Magotari

In my original post I pasted a pastebin link to my whole .config, you can find the reader stuff there.

----------

## obrut<-

in my laptop the sd-card reader is connected via usb. so yours might show up using lsusb.

----------

## Magotari

Nope. Nothing like that there.

Also nothing with the newest kernel, and nothing with pci=routeirq.

I'm just about ready to give up on this.

----------

## shamer

I was under the impression that SD technology would not work in Linux due to proprietary drivers. 

I could be way off on this, as it could have been reverse engineered by now.

----------

## danomac

 *shamer wrote:*   

> I was under the impression that SD technology would not work in Linux due to proprietary drivers. 
> 
> I could be way off on this, as it could have been reverse engineered by now.

 

It works fine on my LG F1 laptop. Sony's Memory Stick is proprietary and not available on linux. But hey, Sony always makes proprietary interfaces nobody uses.

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *shamer wrote:*   

> I was under the impression that SD technology would not work in Linux due to proprietary drivers. 
> 
> I could be way off on this, as it could have been reverse engineered by now.

 

you mean xD....

----------

